# "Mother Earth" First New Piece in Ages



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Check link to video below.

Mother Earth - YouTube

First new piece in ages.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Solitude: (written in HS)

Solitude - YouTube


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited.


----------

